# It was a very good July for my Photography, too.



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Seems that July was a good month for me. Fishing turned out far better than expected.

AND, I had two pictures published on the front page of our local free newspaper. I don't submit pix very often. Two for two this time.

The last time was two years ago, and they published that one, too, though not on the front page.
regards, rich

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2648525


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome picture!


----------



## MoonlightDJ (Dec 26, 2012)

Great pic!


----------



## Amirax (Oct 28, 2019)

wow, such awesome photos ) good job


----------



## BenB341 (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice one!


----------



## GraceE (Sep 2, 2019)

Very cool!


----------

